# uterine cancer - cost, recovery, etc?



## OnTheBrink (May 3, 2011)

Sticky's vet thinks she may have uterine cancer or such. She has blood in her urine and got a shot of antibiotics on Friday. There is still blood. The vet said he expected that and to bring her back in for another shot in a few days to try to clear it up if it's a UTI or such. However, he was very upfront in saying that he thought (based on what he saw in the urine?) there's a good chance it's cancer. He sees exotics, but doesn't do the surgery. He referred to another vet about an hour away. The estimate is about $500 for the diagnostic and about $2,000+ for the surgery, etc. Does that sound right? I hate to be tacky and ask about money, but I also don't want to be taken advantage of just because I'm pretty clueless!

Sticky is about two and came to our family because another family didn't want her anymore. We are learning as we go! We've had her about 3 months.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Woh that's a lot of cash. Surgeries usually run me somewhere between $300-$500 depending on how long it takes doc. That cost also includes the histopathology (which is usually $150-160). Now veterinary costs can vary a lot from place to place, but $2000 for a spay is too much (imho). 

Your question wasn't tacky at all, you need a second opinion/quote.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I think you should get a second opinion, but that's just what I'd do. One of my guys needed some work done on her eye when we first got her. One vet said the price would start at $700, the other vet said it would start at $200 and go up if more work had to be done ie) remove the eye. Both these vets were from the same office even! This has happened with my other animals as well, which is why I always get a second opinion.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

wow that is crappy news  I would get a 2nd opinion too and estimates in writing. I've not had any vet experience yet with hedgehogs but I do have a ton of experience with canines. Vets will often include costs that you do not need in estimates and from one clinic to another costs can vary in extremes. Many will also include day care / overnight stays ~ching~ and nobody is even at the clinic all night with your pet. Some do have attendants but most only have a tech drop in every 4 hrs. I always take my dogs home so I can watch them closely (but I am also comfy doing sub-q fluids and such if needed) 

At this point as a hedgie newbie I would not know where to start with after surgery care.

Sorry to hear your bad news and sending hopes your girl will be well!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

2 000 $!? Clémentine was spayed a couple of months ago and it cost me 300$ including 2 types of medicine.  

As for recovery, you'll have to give your hedgie some medicine for about 10 days, take away her wheel for about the same period of time (she'll probably be a little mad at you for that :lol: ) and check her wound everyday (I checked twice a day) to make sure it doesn't get infected. I found that the easiest way to do it was to put Clémentine in a big glass bowl and look under it. 

Clémentine had a bad reaction to the anesthesia (I don' think that happens very often), one of her feet was paralyzed for a couple of days and she was very lethargic for about 4 days. And giving her meds 3 times a day was not fun! But she's doing great now.


----------



## OnTheBrink (May 3, 2011)

Thank you all SO MUCH! This is so helpful!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

I feel your pain. In May Annabelle was peeing blood and after a round of antibiotics that didn't help we had to have her spayed. I lucked out and got in at the vet clinic that's part of a uni an hour away from me. They were amazing, but darn was it ever expensive =/ her surgery itself was 300, plus 100 for the biopsy and before that it was 300 for her exam/anesthetic and ultrasound. So overall it was 750$..on my credit card :shock: however this was a lot cheaper than any vets in my area. Best of luck!


----------

